# Hyogo's Pixel Farts v2



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2015)

*Hyogo's Pixel Farts The Second*
(Haha, Comic Sans makes this thread look like a meme! xDDDD)​
There was a tale of a Pixel artist that goes by the name of Hyogo, he used to do Pixel art which he didn't mind doing and managed to gain some fans, even though his work used to be copies of existing renders which he edited, the fans still liked this way of art but alas, Hyogo did not so he committed harakiri on his thread and it wasn't seen again.

Till one day, after constantly playing "Countdown" with the many beasts of pixel hell, Hyogo thought of actually drawing his pixels by hand and improving with his current shading method and it came out successful so Hyogo asked the Pixel devil to resurrect him to where he stood in reality to make his experiments a reality, shamefully Hyogo got bored from it in about a week and committed yet ANOTHER harakiri except whistling the "Countdown" theme.

I don't know where this is leading to but Hyogo's back and I'm not entirely sure that this will even be a great thing in general, I mean...who WOULD want to see an amateur pixel artist getting back into action? I dunno but you people are like art freaks and probably would go "omg that's so good!!" even when it's terrible!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok ok, shutting up now, what would this thread be if I wasn't working on something?









Now now, I'm not super great at pixels but I feel like I sort of put some effort into them I guess, there's many more better artists here so you should probably skip this thread right? xDDD

Oh, also I'm not interested in doing any TBT Commissions. 
I'm not sure about "trades" just yet since I'm still getting used to this stuff again.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lazuli (Jan 31, 2015)

huehuehueuehue
good base if its just lines + flat colours man
look up antialiasing bc itll make pixel art look even BETTER


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why do you deny your talent? You are an amazig pixel artist! There is no reason why we should skip this thread!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2015)

So uh, I think the Kirbs is done.



computertrash said:


> huehuehueuehue
> good base if its just lines + flat colours man
> look up antialiasing bc itll make pixel art look even BETTER


Naw, I never do flat colors m80, I'm just so rusty with the shades B(



Cam said:


> Why do you deny your talent? You are an amazig pixel artist! There is no reason why we should skip this thread!


?\_(ツ)_/? I'm not a positive person!! ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 31, 2015)

RAD MAN but 7.8/10 too much water u_u

a+ anti-aliasing


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 31, 2015)

You can improve your pixel art making MUGEN characters 
I was looking the mugen fighting guild and I saw an user called Hyogo


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> You can improve your pixel art making MUGEN characters
> I was looking the mugen fighting guild and I saw an user called Hyogo


tfw stalked


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 31, 2015)

8.5/10 would do a trade


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2015)

Because I felt like I needed to do this.




Comparison from Old to New.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 31, 2015)

IT'S BACK.

And wow, you've improved quite a bit. Keep at it, bro.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> IT'S BACK.
> 
> And wow, you've improved quite a bit. Keep at it, bro.


oops now it's back down B(

Thank you Amissaaaaa, I still feel rusty but I'm glad these hands made something half decent this time :'D


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

actually nvm, it looked too much like my old old work, not worth seeing ayy B(

lets just bump this instead thennn


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 1, 2015)

I hope you make fnaf pixel art ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not into FNAF at all so I'm gonna have to say no to that ._.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

l00k who's being made now!!!




I'm such a nerd for ness, help

I just uploaded that and I just noticed I need to make the facial features more centered lmao


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

Getting there <_>


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm going to rub myself all over these sexy pixels​


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Getting there <_>



GAH. HE'S SO CUTE.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> I'm going to rub myself all over these sexy pixels​


Lewd!! :B But they aren't sexy lmao .3.



Amissapanda said:


> GAH. HE'S SO CUTE.


ur cute, but so is Ness, yes.

Speaking of Ness, he is done!!




I borrowed the arms/hands and legs from his SSB64 art D': because my versions didn't wanna work.


----------



## kesttang (Feb 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Getting there <_>



That's really good.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 1, 2015)

These are awesome! :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

Ayy thanks! .3. I'm sure there will be more in the future!


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

these are really good


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Lewd!! :B But they aren't sexy lmao .3.
> .


no, no shhhh shhhhh -holds you close and strokes your head- shhhhh
they're sexy​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> no, no shhhh shhhhh -holds you close and strokes your head- shhhhh
> they're sexy​


ouo they aren't sexyyyy


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ouo they aren't sexyyyy



>:C /puts you into a headlock/ WTF DID I JUST SAY?!​


----------



## Nan (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> these are really good


Thank yoooooou!



Teruteru said:


> >:C /puts you into a headlock/ WTF DID I JUST SAY?!​


?\_(ツ)_/? I'm the only one who can give headlocks, unless u wanna fite me for the rights!!!



Nan said:


> #thumbsup


:'D means alot!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not dead, atleast I don't think so.

Uh, I've been trying to fix up Ness' pixel a tad and add a Bat to the clenched fist but I dunno why I'm finding a Bat so HARD to pixel zzz
There's just so many problems with the pixel after looking at it again ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

Otherwise, atleast have something from me \o/








Re-do of my old Kirby pixel :'D





Small minor fixes to Ness, extended his shirt a little, removed some dark shading from his head since someone said that it was too big and didn't look too right, noticed that the cheeks didn't look too great since I followed it with the anti aliasing, also fixed his shoes and darkened the darkest shade on his skin to stand out a little better.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

Maybe I'll try something for someone..._maybe_


----------



## azukitan (Feb 7, 2015)

You should pixel Shin-chan


----------



## mob (Feb 7, 2015)

/CHANTS/ META KNIGHT
META KNIGHT


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2015)

azukitan said:


> You should pixel Shin-chan


Maaaan, I aint watched that **** in yeeeeears


bot said:


> /CHANTS/ META KNIGHT
> META KNIGHT


Maybe! Metaknight doesn't seem all that complicated in design so ya!
Just the armor might be an issue :U


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2015)

rip me, sorry if it came out baaaaaaaaaad

Gonna try and do his Brawl/SSB4 look tho, without the hand guards because **** that


----------



## mob (Feb 8, 2015)

QT


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

Had some feedback on another forum I go on, they were actually kinda disappointed in how Metaknight came out so they threw me some pointers so I took that into consideration and made this.




Better? Worse? :U
First time doing metalic shading so...


----------



## Astro0 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Had some feedback on another forum I go on, they were actually kinda disappointed in how Metaknight came out so they threw me some pointers so I took that into consideration and made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks so amazing! omg! the original one was awesome, but you definitely improved with this one


----------



## azukitan (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Had some feedback on another forum I go on, they were actually kinda disappointed in how Metaknight came out so they threw me some pointers so I took that into consideration and made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I GIVE IT


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

So I thought Meta was missing something...And that's his handy sword ofcourse! Galaxia!






Astro0 said:


> that looks so amazing! omg! the original one was awesome, but you definitely improved with this one


Thanks! I'm glad I stepped my pixel game up and made things better! Glad you like it :>


azukitan said:


> I GIVE IT


:'> Thanks Azuuu! You're too nice!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

So uh, If I were to make a shop in the future, how much do you think these farty pixels could go for?!

I'm not gonna consider that stuff till I make Animal Crossing pixels first, wanna see if I can do villagers before taking on commissions >u<

Also shamefully, I'm gonna be having a mental ban list of who I won't let buy pixels from me, it's not that I hate those people but it's because they get so much art already, gotta give some of the others a chance y'know? I cannot name these people whatsoever but I'm sure most know who they are D':

On the brighter side, I might consider another freebie to someone else as Metaknight was a freebie for Bot uwu


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

bruh if future pixels had as much detail -- or even MORE detail -- then ur upd8ed meta knight, they should go for at least 500 ok
*at the very least*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh if future pixels had as much detail -- or even MORE detail -- then ur upd8ed meta knight, they should go for at least 500 ok
> *at the very least*







































Is all I gotta say!!

that's wip for Genji pixel tho, won't have that face tho


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

How's this then? uwu


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> So I thought Meta was missing something...And that's his handy sword ofcourse! Galaxia!



Jeezus cripes, that's amazing. I dunno why you were every hard on yourself about your pixels, Ogy. 

The Genji one is adorable, too.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Jeezus cripes, that's amazing. I dunno why you were every hard on yourself about your pixels, Ogy.
> 
> The Genji one is adorable, too.


T-Thanks Amissa ;o; always nice to know you like my pixels! Also because I've always been critically harsh on myself while others like the stuff I make, I just think bad of myself because of all the amazing things that people are able to produce with pixels, I may be better than some, but I really feel like I'm severely lacking to the rest.

Thanks! It was fun to do! Shamefully the pose didn't come out as great as I hoped.. ;n;


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 9, 2015)

The prizes should be based on size, but at minimum 300 tbt .3.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

I bet my pixels wouldn't go for all that much ono
but ech, I'm not at all sure about a shop though, probably why this thread is generally ignored B(


----------



## mob (Feb 9, 2015)

2GOOD


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

bot said:


> 2GOOD


like your art!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

hyogo confirmed scrublord of pixels

Shop = bankrupt
Life = sucking stuff for spare cash
Cash = spent on Amiibo's to use on my cardboard Wii U
Wii U = Stray cat

no pixels today so hahahahuehuehue


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Now who wants to have their Jigglies puffled? :^))


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Omg these pixels are seriously so cute I want to huggle them.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

*intense breathing* THEY MIGHT BE CUTE, BUT THEY LACK QUALITY AND TRUE AFFECTION.

Who's all in favor that I do Jigglybuff next


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Yo dongtards, gimmie some suggestions or something.

inb4 kawaii anime gurls
I swear if you ask for your mayor I will cut you





had to fix jiggles because she looked too realistic (pupils when she doesn't lmao) which is creepy and her ears were too round


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 12, 2015)

Too good


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Too good


n00000000, ur wrong!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 12, 2015)

D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's adorable.

Play _EarthBound_ and then pixel the chosen four.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Play _EarthBound_ and then pixel the chosen four.


No promises unless you send me pictures of your pretty self.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 12, 2015)

can you make my mayor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[make john egbert]


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> can you make my mayor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [make john egbert]


-shanks u with dongers cus u said mayor-
I'll look into Johnny boi


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 12, 2015)

Any chance I could get a pixel request from you? Tbh, I usually _hate_ pixels, but these are all faptastic!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Any chance I could get a pixel request from you? Tbh, I usually _hate_ pixels, but these are all faptastic!


Depends what you're askin' for, otherwise go wild with requestin' you slugger you.
I'm by no means a professional at pixels but between you and me...Some people think they can do pixels and they can't, they just can't do them right!

Also Faptastic, those are words I'd probably use!


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Depends what you're askin' for, otherwise go wild with requestin' you slugger you.
> I'm by no means a professional at pixels but between you and me...Some people think they can do pixels and they can't, they just can't do them right!
> 
> Also Faptastic, those are words I'd probably use!



Well, not sure... I'm torn between my mayor with Stitches and Marshal, but also want a cute thing of me and my bf for a Vday shnazz thing.. Could use a base even, idc. Though, not sure what to offer in return.

Well, my original is fapnugget. But lately I've seen it around places and I'm like "Hey whoah. HEY. Whoah. Heyyy... Mine. Stawp." But meh, that's what ppl do. Steal stuff from others xDD

But yeah! If you want me to get ya some kind of base style to have you use as ref, along with what I'm thinking (if you're even up for doing either of those) I can get ya what you need!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Well as a bringer of shame and such, I'm not really fond of doing Mayors and junk just yet, I tried doing Mayors before (my own lmao) and it came out so bad that I wanted to harakiri all over the floor.

I'm also not very fond of bases, I know majority are free and junk but I feel like I'm stealing something and I'm not maximizing the potential of my work because I'd pretty much be using two styles then, It'd probably blow and I wouldn't be happy with it, I'm surprised 90% of people who do pixels on here use self-made bases so all their work look similar, It's just boring and unoriginal.

I know the efforts you'd like to put for your boyfriend and that's really sweet but I don't think my work would cut it! Personally that is.

That's the Internet lately, I say "werp" or "welp" alot and it's gotten big so I feel like everyone else! 
?\_(ツ)_/?

I mean, you can show me the bases if you want but I'd probably refuse them, Although if you'd want something, I'd be interested in doing Stitches and/or Marshal (Marshal is a cutie)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

Hyogo needs to get banned from doing pixels


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm done with these, I thought I was getting better (I really thought I was..) and nobody has really given any feedback except "Yeah, that's cool" or "Haha, that's cute!" I want some good feedback but I'm always getting dull responses here.

People asked where I went and I come back to deliver the goods and nobody wants them, I'm  glad that I'm not the only artist here that feels like this, other people want them to do commissions but given the chance, they get completely ignored and lose their motivation.

Sure, I like doing these, but is there really a point to post updates on a dead section on the forum that only appreciates cute chibi girls? I'd rather progress and post stuff on DeviantArt and get no responses, atleast then I'd be showing the world and not a couple of people who can't appreciate anything that's not some girly anime bullcrap.

My request thread is staying however *(Like anyone cares!)* because I'll wait till I'm out of Bells till I close that thread.

Sorry if anyone was interested in seeing these, you can always just follow me on DeviantArt if you'd like to see me progress further with my pixels, I'm just taking this down because it's just a dead thread otherwise.

http://sirehyogo.deviantart.com/
*Work will be uploaded on here soon*

Should be closed soon.


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sorry that you feel that way.

I'd have given feedback if I knew anything about pixel-ing, but I do not. :/ That could be the case for others, too. It's just a creative world I'm not familiar with and I don't feel right trying to critique something I have absolutely no experience in.

Still, you have gotten a lot of positive feedback, despite not getting constructive feedback. You've literally gotten feedback on all of them that you posted and to say "well those comments aren't good enough" is kind of disheartening for those of us who have obviously liked seeing your work. It's up to you not to post it, but to say it wasn't appreciated is, in my opinion, false. Even if it wasn't what you wanted or were expecting, it has nothing to do with wanting 'cute chibi girls'. And speaking as an artist, myself, I'm happy with any and all feedback I get, whether it's a long explanation about what they liked or a simple "Cute!" or "I like it!". I never want anyone to feel like someone else's feedback is better or more valuable than theirs.

Anyway, I won't bother you with dull responses anymore.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Anyway, I won't bother you with dull responses anymore.


Please don't take it wrong...I generally mean the generic responses, you've been a big influence on me in general, I just don't feel like this forum has alot to offer in the help department which is why I'm losing motivation, my feels just differ to yours, I want people to be strict to me so I can work better.

I'd rather just host my stuff on a more well known website, I might actually get somewhere in the future, I want to improve so I can actually get into some sort of deal where I'm working for games itself, I'd really love that and you know I would.

Can we talk about this in PM's Amissa? I want this to close in further silence.


----------

